# My Dog Isnt Eating Any Food.. *HELP!*



## xxcass

It has been since christmas eve that my dog has been sick. She had some poo with blood in it just one night. We took her to the vets they did blood work , x-rays, checked her teeth, her stool. 

Everything came back normal and healthy. We have no idea what is going on with her but she will not touch any food at all. The vet gave her a nutritional supplement but there is no food she will touch. She is 4 years old and has always ate human food not dog food. She is not eating anything doesnt even smell the food just has no appetite at all. She is not even interested in eating her treats.

It is impossible that she is nibbling at anything because she is with us all day, she is not eating anything around the house or outside. The vets even said her x-rays showed an empty stomache.

The vet also gave her a shot to boost her appetite that night she had a couple bites of meat but nothing else and not enough. She used to always want to eat and now we cant get her to eat anything at all. I have tried literally EVERYTHING.


Does anybody have any suggestions on what to do?! Pls help


----------



## KittyD

This sounds pretty serious, I think you might want to get a second opinion, is she at least drinking? if not she will become dehydrated very quickly.


----------



## xxcass

She has been to two different vets and they both say the same thing. They arent sure what is going on with her she is healthy but they think its possible it may be depression.

We are always home with her and nothing has changed. If we try putting food close to her mouth she is growling at us now which she has never done. I tried to rub honey on her gums and she tried to bite me. But i know its not her teeth bothering her because last night she was chewing on her chew stick but not for long a minute max. 

She is still drinking water.


----------



## KittyD

Ok well if it was my dog, as long as she is staying hydrated and still chewing on things, has no blockage confirmed by xray and is not having any other symptoms Id leave a bowl of her food down, or whatever it is she likes and just watch her, dogs can go several days without eating, many people are not aware of that.. At this point she may be picking up on your stress and that could be further upsetting her (the growling)


----------



## Mrs.J.

I would leave food down too, and some Puppy Milk with melted raw honey mixed into it. I read that humans can live for a month or two off of honey and milk, so I got that for when our Micha was sick and it was easy to tell that she felt immediatly better.
Hope she feels better soon <3


----------



## Barracuda51

Just my 2 cents worth, i would still get another opinion especialy the fact that you state she had blood in her poo, B12 will perk up the appetite, also if the dog is chewing on chewies take those away as she might be preciving those as a filler up, you can also try peanutbutter on your finger or a spoon or even a dish, peanutbutter is alittle more tempting than honey and will help keep there strenght up.. Is the dog afraid/or not like the dish the food is in? Try switching that up. Theres a reason why shes not eating, you just need to get to the root of the problem, have you given her plenty of time between trying to get her to eat? Try waitting with no food or treats around for few hrs then soak some dry kibble in water till it puffs up, drain the water from it, fry up some hamberger/drain grease, then add the burger to the wet kibble mix lightly and leave it down for her, dont force it on her and dont try hand feeding, just simply place it close by her in a quiet place and walk away. Is her feeding area in a place of high traffic or where people walk by alot? That might be upsetting her. She also might be eating in the middle of the night when your not watching her, some dogs dont like people watching or standing over them while they eat. 
Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Angel1210

Has she been tested for Lyme disease? I had a cockapoo that didn't want anyone near him and didn't have much appetite. He had Lyme, but after meds he was fine! Just a thought.

Also, what about a holistic vet? Sometimes they approach things in a different manner.

I would definitely try the honey and milk.

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## xxcass

Another day has gone by that she will not touch food. 

My dog has slept in my bed with me for almost 5 years, she is not eating anything during the night when nobody is watching her because she doesnt have access to the food in the middle of the night.

She is not eating any treats, she is not taking from my hand, she wont eat if i chew up the food for her, she wont eat with it in her bowl. I have literally tried everything. She is starving herself to death now. It is not the food dish because we cleaned everything but new stuff down we have been trying to hand feed her usually when we eat dinner she begs for food and she goes crazy to get some from us and she is not doing that she wont even eat that.


She does not eat dog food nor ever has. I am taking her to visit a different vet tonight with all her results for another opinion. I am worried her organs will shut down from not eating.


----------



## michele

Glad your seeing another vet,keep us posted


----------



## pjknust

I boarded a little dog a while back that would not eat. For a whole week she ate not one bite. She was fine when she got home. I had to board her again coz they had to go back to hospital, she told me to put food on floor, she forgot to tell me she will only eat on a paper towel on the floor. no bowl. So I poured it in the corner of her crate and she ate every bite twice a day. You might just sprinkle something on the kitchen floor. Just a thought. Hope you find out what is wrong!!
pam in TX


----------



## xxcass

So we went to the vet last night, and this is the 3rd vet she has seen in this time period that she has not been eating.

I have tried sprinkling food on the floor, from my hand from a paper towel . Everything possible i have tried and she just turns her head and sticks her nose up at it.

The vets all say that they havent seen this before but her poo is goey which tells him its something bothering her in her tummy possibly acid which is turning her off food but it should not have gone on this long that she is refusing to eat.

He gave her a liquid that is something like tums to help coat her tummy to make it feel better if that is why she is not eating. 

This morning we put baby food in a syringe and got two syringes down her plus some more of this liquid (tums ) . It was suggested from the vet because if we dont get any food in her then her organs will shut down its been to long for her to not have eaten anything and she is getting weak.

She didnt like us forcing her to eat that but its the only thing we can do to save her life and we will do it again tonight and hopefully this will help her to start eating on her own.

After we had given her the stuff she perked up there was a difference. So hopefully by tomorrow she will have interested in food.. Im hoping..


Any other suggestions?


----------



## Myboyblue

Hi! 

I have a 7 month old LC Chih and we had problems with him refusing to eat / drink just after Xmas!

He was vomiting and simply not going to the toilet atall. 

After 2 days I took him to the vet and she suggested scrambled eggs. With the smallest amount of butter but WITHOUT milk 3-5 times a day. 

We persisted with this for 3 days and he took to it very well, the vomitting has stopped and we've just started bringing back in his Kibble and doing well so far! 

Might not work for your Chi but thought I'd share the advice just incase 

X




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

We have tried the eggs, she wont physically eat anything herself just smell it and walk away from it.

She still has not eaten so yesterday we gave her baby food in a syringe and her medicine to help soothe her stomache in case it is acid. We had to force it in her mouth. 

She is still not interested in any type of food and does not like it when we are putting the syringe in her mouth to feed her but we are just trying to save her.

We are going to visit the vet again today and get an ultra sound done as that is the only thing we have not done yet and hopefully they can figure something out from that since everything else is coming back as normal. 

She also still has not gone to the bathroom and it will be a week tomorrow.

After we gave her 40ml of the baby food yesterday her stomache was contracting so we dont want to do this anymore which is why we are going to get an ultra sound done.


I hope its nothing serious  She is getting weak and has lost alot of weight and is not playing or full of energy and is growling when anyone goes near her.


----------



## woodard2009

Have you checked her mouth to see if she has any infected tooth? Have you had a urinalysis done? What were you feeding before she started acting this way? Have you tried feeding raw steak? Raw chicken? Can you hear her stomach making any noises?

If she's not eating or drinking much, she won't be going to the bathroom that much.


----------



## Myboyblue

I'm really sorry to hear she is so ill, I hope you manage to find out what it is that's wrong and she makes a full recovery! 

If I hear of anything else that might be useful ill mention on here! 

All the best! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile

I don't have any suggestions but I wanted to say that I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## lynngraves

Okay, here's my take, based on what I've read. First, I'm glad to hear that you've tried several vets. 

I'm guessing there may have been something that stressed her out or made her stomach upset around the time that she first stopped eating. Dogs are very similar to humans from a physiological standpoint...so think back to the last time you waited "too long" between meals to eat again. Have you ever been so hungry you didn't feel hungry anymore? When you knew you needed to eat, but just physically had no appetite? Dogs can feel the same way...only they can't reason it out like we can, and tell themselves they have to eat no matter what.

It sounds to me like she stopped eating from a stomachache of some sort, then by the time the bellyache went away, she didn't have an appetite left. When you go long enough without eating, the smell of food (even a favorite meal) can actually be nauseating. I would keep on with the baby food and the medication as your vet prescribes. I feel like the growling issue is probably due to a combination of the fact that she doesn't feel well, and your stress level (not much you can do about that really, you're going to be stressed because she's sick). Just try to keep your routine as close to normal.

If you can get it, see if you can get a little bit of fresh, raw goat's milk into her, maybe with a bit of honey mixed in (it needs to be raw, organic honey, not the pasteurized stuff; once it's been pasteurized, all of the good proteins in honey are denatured, and it's only good as a sweetener). Remember, too, that her stomach is shrunken now because she's gone so long without eating, so her intake capacity is severely limited. I don't know what size syringe you've been using, but I'm wondering if the stomach contractions you said you felt were because she got more than she could handle at this point. I would stick with very small amounts, given at frequent intervals throughout the day (every hour or two, if possible).

Hope she gets better! Illness in our furkids is always so much harder to handle when we don't have a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## Angel1210

So sorry about her not eating! I have the opposite problem!

lyngraves has a good point. Unfiltered honey is pretty much a complete food. Do you think she would lick just honey off your finger? It's worth a try. Of course if you don't have the unfiltered/un processed one, then I would try any kind!

I do hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## princess_ella

There is a product called viyo that is a meal replacement for dogs when they won't eat plus it has probiotics in it .


----------



## Angel1210

What about cat good? The canned type. Just to get anything into her!


----------



## Angel1210

How did the vet visit go? Any news?

I hope she is feeling better!


----------



## xxcass

We checked her mouth as well as the vet. All of her teeth are fine not infected nothing stuck there no problems inside her mouth. They checked her poop and pee. Yesterday I braught her poop with me because she finally yet.

Ive tried feeding her raw meats and raw food. Her stomache is not growling. She is drinking a lot still and licking ice cubes and the vet told me to allow her to lick popsicles for sugar.

She is not interested in the milk and honey I tried that and she wont lick honey off my finger I tried that as well.

I don’t want to give her any meal replacements I don’t feel that’s necessary the vet did that one day and she vomited. If babys can live off of baby food and formula that is what she will be living on until she starts eating by herself again.

The vet thinks at this point it is all hormonal. Her poop and blood work show normal and she is healthy so they don’t think it is anything serious. They basically think she is being a hormonal bitch. Her bottom two nipples are swollen now and there is substance in them he says. ( My dog is a virgin never been around other dogs ) He believes this is a false pregnancy and she is growling because she is now in protective mode. As for not eating she just doesn’t have the appetite right now everything doesn’t smell good to her. She is smelling a lot of things now but not eating them… We have to wait it out and then get her fixed.


----------



## Angel1210

I know it's not good to just keep grabbing at straws, but I wonder if anything like primrose or something might be of any help. If people can balance hormones with meds or supplements, maybe dogs can too. 

I really feel bad for you and her. It's awful when the little ones are listless! 

Hope she "pops" back soon!


----------



## princess_ella

what about nutrical it helps bring the appetite back?


----------



## xxcass

We tried nutrical doesn't work  only one day she took 3 bites of chicken that was it


----------



## myknitt

Hi there,.. 

I think you better go to another vet and ask them to check her bowels and other digestive system. Is she suffering from gastric maag? 
I had a neighbor who has a chihuahua. Her chihuahua also doesn't want to eat anything. She lost her appetite at all, then she gone check with the digestive system. Then the doctor said , there are so much ulcers on her bowels tissue.. 
But she couldn't survive anymore, it's already too late at that time, the ulcers are too many on her bowels tissue. 

Have you tried to give her the egg yolks? I always give my chi egg yolks when the loose their appetites. Egg yolks help increasing her health so she won't easily get sick. 

Hope my suggestions could help you. =)

jesslynalvin - myknitt


----------



## xxcass

I actually tried the egg yolks yesterday she was not interested..

She has been eating once or twice a day from our hands we have stopped feeding her and stopped all the medication. Shes been taking meat 25-50 mouthfuls once or twice a day from our hand but wont go to her dish to eat herself. Not eating as much as she used to.

We have been to 4 different vets. The hormone test and new blood work came back and they said nothing is wrong with her they did the xrays and they said everything is healthy they are not sure what is going on because she has no infection in her blood cells everything is normal and healthy.


We are so stumped as to what this may be... why she suddenly lost her appetite wont eat as much as she used to stopped eating completley and the growling..


----------



## susan davis

I'd continue to hand feed this chi, until she gets back to somewhat of a normal weight. Then I would also change her feeding dish---use a saucer. I had a chi puppy that couldn't/wouldn't eat from a dish. Just something else to try!


----------



## michele

susan davis said:


> I'd continue to hand feed this chi, until she gets back to somewhat of a normal weight. Then I would also change her feeding dish---use a saucer. I had a chi puppy that couldn't/wouldn't eat from a dish. Just something else to try!


I agree with susan,better she eats from hand feeding than not at all she can't afford not to eat after all this time


----------



## xxcass

She has gotten to the point where she will only eat from my fathers hand and almost like getting aggressive with my mother. Not allowing her to pick her up or go anywhere near her and she is starting to snap at her ( which in 4 years she has never ever growled or done any of this before, and she was most attached to my mother as she is the one who takes care of her and feeds her and takes her out etc...)


What is going on?


----------



## princess_ella

did you ever have the ultrasound done?what blood tests did they do?


----------



## woodard2009

There seems to be something bothering her. That is just not normal behavior from what you describe. Maybe you coudl post some video.


----------



## michele

woodard2009 said:


> There seems to be something bothering her. That is just not normal behavior from what you describe. Maybe you coudl post some video.


That's a great idea


----------



## xxcass

After work today when I get home I will take a video and post it.


They said it wasnt necessary at this time to do an ultrasound, however they did x-rays and the blood work they tested for everything and then a week later did it again to see if there was any changes in anything and tested her hormone levels as well which everything came back normal


----------



## susan davis

I posted earlier, but don't see it. I wonder if this dog is in some pain? Everything points to her being uncomfortable. Maybe the dog sees your Mom as a source of her pain? (don't mean to imply that your mom has done anything bad to her, just that what ever hurts may be worse around your mom?) I think I would ask the vet for a week of pain meds and see if that works? You certainly have tried everything else. Just another idea.


----------



## PearlyQ

After working as a Vet tech for many years, I have never seen this behavior in a dog. I have seen this happen in cats. 
There is some underlying reason when your Chi will not eat. My suspicion is something like Addisons disease, Lyme, or other "hard to detect" condition. Has any Vet done a barrium series? That would rule out any digestive disorder. After that, I would consider testing for Addisons. It is a disease that presents iteslf in sometimes subtle ways. One being lack of appitite.
My Doc that I worked for always told me " a dog whill eat when it is hungry, if not, there is something wrong".

I wish you the best, you and your little one are in my prayers.


----------



## chili

have they checked for ulcerated colitis. my boxer had that and wouldnt eat while having a flare up. she would also have blood in her stool with meds it was controlable.


----------



## Aquarius

xxcass said:


> She has been eating once or twice a day from our hands we have stopped feeding her and stopped all the medication. Shes been taking meat 25-50 mouthfuls once or twice a day from our hand but wont go to her dish to eat herself. Not eating as much as she used to.


It's good now that she is eating something - it may be a phanthom pregnancy as you suggested that has her thrown out of sorts. Maybe in time she will go back to eating by herself, but for now I'd keep feeding her as you are.


----------



## xxcass

She has stopped eating again and been back to the vet they are referring us to a specialist and they think it is a neurological problem. We are having an MRI done this week .

She is now walking off balance , staggering and shaking her head her balance is off she just seems to be going down hill. She is now growling and trying to bite any one who comes near her. There is a yellow gunk coming out of her eyes she was fed by the vet yesterday she threw up. 

She seems to have the life sucked out of her now just having a blank stare not wanting to do anything but lay down


----------



## xxcass

I just noticed that her breath smells like blood ...


----------



## Kelliope

I can't believe the vets are sayi.g this isn't serious. Your dog sounds gravely ill. Are you near a university vet teaching hospital? I think it is time to really get serious about finding out what is going on. Sending my prayers that you get some serious help with her. I am so sorry and worried for her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## princess_ella

Kelliope said:


> I can't believe the vets are sayi.g this isn't serious. Your dog sounds gravely ill. Are you near a university vet teaching hospital? I think it is time to really get serious about finding out what is going on. Sending my prayers that you get some serious help with her. I am so sorry and worried for her. Please keep us updated.


 i have to agree with you in fact i would be bugged wanting answers along time ago.Almost a month without properly eating is too long especially for a chi i was told no longer than three days. Thats strange that your vets wanted you to wait on the ultrasound. Will be praying for your doggie.


----------



## Barracuda51

princess_ella said:


> i have to agree with you in fact i would be bugged wanting answers along time ago.Almost a month without properly eating is too long especially for a chi i was told no longer than three days. Thats strange that your vets wanted you to wait on the ultrasound. Will be praying for your doggie.


I also agree i didnt want to step in till i saw this tonight this poor dog sounds seriously ill whats strange is you keep saying about all these vets yet nothing properly is taken care of, are you truely seeing a vet or just saying you are, this poor dog needs help right away going for soooooooo long like this is just not right, i would be pounding down the door at the vets to get help and answers like RIGHT NOW.:foxes15: She should be on IV fluids, kept at the vets under observation and getting tests run, get the kidneys and liver checked pronto, also she might have picked up a pathogen or she has blockage and its gone for far to long.
Sorry but this is far to upseting to me as the things you discribe and for as long as it has been and being a LONG TIME rescuer, theres just something not right at all with this.


----------



## xxcass

You disgust me even asking if I am actually seeing a vet or just saying I am. My family has spent tons of money on this dog as she is our family member and I don't know if you are aware of how much an MRI costs. How dare you even question me when I take the time to post on here to get opinions from others.

I am taking her to an internal medicine specialist who the vet referred me to about an hour away for her to examine


----------



## woodard2009

Oh!! I am so sorry to hear this--how aweful!! I hope this baby can get help quick. I will be praying for her. So sorry you are going through this!!


----------



## woodard2009

You know it's hard to find a good vet to help us sometimes. Because you are mom, you have the special gift of really knowing when something is wrong. I'm glad that you stuck to your guns & keep trying to find out what's wrong with this baby. I will be praying for a quick resolve & quick recovery. Please keep us updated.


----------



## woodard2009

xxcass said:


> You disgust me even asking if I am actually seeing a vet or just saying I am. My family has spent tons of money on this dog as she is our family member and I don't know if you are aware of how much an MRI costs. How dare you even question me when I take the time to post on here to get opinions from others.
> 
> I am taking her to an internal medicine specialist who the vet referred me to about an hour away for her to examine


Don't be offensive toward the posts. The forum simply is voicing their concern for your pup. This is definitely a life-threatening problem with your pup & it's not only stressed you out, but some of us forum members. Just like you find it hard to believe that not one of the vets you have seen can find a problem with your pup, it's inconceivable for us to believe that as well. Since you are the pups mom, you know best--you know something's wrong & I applaud you for continuing to find what the problem is. 
Now that more of your dogs symptoms are starting to present themselves to you by blood-smelling breath, off balance gate & infection coming out of the eyes, this proves there is something seriously wrong!! Once you find out what exactly is going on with your pup, I would go back to those other vets that couldn't find nothing wrong & let them know about it & how mad I am that they didn't help me earlier. Something was missed by them!!


----------



## xxcass

Thank you all for your support and prayers it means alot .


I just dropped her off at the animal hospital and they are keeping her until 5:30 going to feed her through out the day and keep her on IV as she is dehydrated this morning and they will do more blood work for the specialist she is seeing tomorrow morning .


----------



## Kalisee

I hope everything turns out ok. Please keep updating whenever you can. Strength vibes to you and hope your baby feels better soon. This has been quite nervewracking for you and your family and I hope you get a some light shed on the situation quickly.


----------



## susan davis

Good luck with this poor pup. I'm so glad you persisted in getting her some specialist help. I'm worried about her too! Keep us updated.


----------



## xxcass

I posted again but it didnt seem to go through.

There was a cancellation for 12:00 with the specialist an hour away today, so we picked her up from the animal hospital at 11 and are now on our way to the specialist where they will examine her and do what is necessary and a MRI i believe.

Hopefully this specialist will be able to figure out what is wrong and help my baby recover.. :-(


----------



## xxcass

We suggested to the specialist it may be Menengitis after having read alot online and she disagrees saying she would have pain in her neck and spine.

This 'specialist' all she did was do blood work, and examine her. She told us we can do an MRI and an Ultrasound and if she needs surgery on her head it will be about $4,000 but they are unsure of what this is and she thinks it may be a genetic problem? I disagree with this.

After examining her she tells us she is an Internal Medicine Specialist for small dogs but is not a Neurologist and can not help with those problems and referred us to somebody else to go see tomorrow morning for an MRI and examination from the neurologist.

Vets have become a joke at this point and is really starting to get me mad. After all the money spent each and every visit and no one can seem to figure out what is wrong with her? Its like this is a guessing game and they just keep on taking money.

We dont mind spending the money as she is our family member, but if were spending so much money we want to see a result.


----------



## xxcass

She seems to be walking very odd in her back legs almost sideways like her bak legs are very weak


----------



## xxcass

Like they are giving out


----------



## xxcass

Also her head is tilted to the right now


----------



## Angel1210

Could she have had a stroke?

Is there a veterinary school nearby that might be able to help out?


----------



## pupluv168

I am just now seeing this thread. Has she been to an emergency vet? Sometimes they are equipped with the necessary technology on site to help more. And it is immediate help. No waiting for an appointment, etc. 

What is your general location? We may be able to suggest somewhere for you to go. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## xxcass

They will only be able to tell from an MRI and because she is so weak right now they don't suggest it's the best time to do an MRI but will be the only way to figure it out... 

I don't know what to do  I am going to my computer to post a video of when she played with her toys for 2 minutes and you can see her back leg giving out ..


----------



## xxcass

I live in the outskirts of Toronto, Canada


----------



## xxcass

Can anybody tell me how to post a video here?


----------



## xxcass

IMG 5664 - YouTube I uploaded it to youtube for you guys to see. Its not the best video of her leg giving out but its her back right one and this is the only time i could catch her standing up shes just laying down like a vegetable


----------



## KittyD

Hey there, Are you east of Toronto or west? if you're west I have an excellent vet suggestion for you, and I'll PM you.


----------



## xxcass

I am west of toronto ! Please do PM me . I am going to call tomorrow and ask for X-ray of her head before concidering an MRI


----------



## AussieLass

We have fingers, toes & paws crossed for you over here in Oz. Is there a good Holistic Vet anywhere close by do you know, if the MRI shows nothing?


----------



## Kelliope

How long has the anorexia been going on? She looks to be in good weight? Also, she seems to have reasonable energy in the video. Are you sure she just didn't lie down? I am looking on a phone so it's hard to see. Sending mor prayers and healing thoughts for your girl.


----------



## xxcass

I am going to try to get a better video trust me she's walking very bad if she does walk


----------



## xxcass

The anorexia has been since before Christmas. It's gotten bad again not eating at all.. I am taking her to a neurologist today and hopefully they will do more then the previous vets did. I have all her blood work results and x rays and tests to bring with me as wel


----------



## TLI

I am so very sorry. I hope they find out more about your babies condition today. Please keep us posted. Sending my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

This is so worry some I hope you get some answers did you bring her to the university of Guelph? They usually refer special cases to them.


----------



## xxcass

I don't think I am comfortable with students working on her. She is a very nervous dog as it is and is so stressed having gone to so many vets. I am on my way to the neurologist right now with her. I am going to see what happens here and then consider Guelph if necessary.
View attachment 11073



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Just got back from the neurologist now. 

Basically she examined her physically and tested her with some neurological tests and does believe this is a problem with her brain. 

1- Meningitis or Encephalitis ? ( Not sure how to spell it ) or Chiari Malformation.

She is quiet convinced it is Meningitis though, and they would have to put her on anesthetic and do an MRI and a spinal tap. Which we are not to thrilled about. She doesnt believe its water in the brain or a tumor or anything of that sort. 

This all started 2 days after she got her nails cut at this ladys house that we take her too ( which we will never be going back ) It is quiet possible she is not sanitary enough and picked it up from another dog who was there.

If the MRI and spinal tap was done they would treat her with antibiotics that have steroids in them to help with the inflammation and will make her very hungry and thirsty. 

The neurologist suggested we may try these antibiotics for the next 4-5 days and if we see an improvement then we are obviously treating the right thing. If it is something else the antibiotics will not respond and she will not get better. But if it is the correct treatment for her within 4 days we should notice a difference. If its not, we will have an MRI scheduled as well as a spinal tap.

For now, we are going to try this and see how it goes and we are going to be following up with her in 2 days via telephone and in 1 week we will bring her back so she can test her neurologically again to see if there has been any improvement in her.

We hope this works and that we wont have to put my poor baby in for mri and spinal tap and such.


----------



## intent2smile

Keeping you and her in y thoughts. I hope the antibiotics and steroids help!!


----------



## Kalisee

Thank you for updating. I logged in to see if you had. I am glad that this doctor seems to be taking you more seriously. Its a shame she was not the first one you had the chance to see, and I pray this will help your little one. Best of luck to you and I hope her appetite comes back and she functions better. I understand the stress of all this, especially the expense part, even though that is nothing compared to a healthy happy hungry dog that you love so much!


----------



## KittyD

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> This is so worry some I hope you get some answers did you bring her to the university of Guelph? They usually refer special cases to them.


This was my vet recommendation for her, unfotunately she misunderstood me and thought students work on the dogs there, that was not the case when I used this clinic/hospital at all.

My dog was in intensive care there for 2 weeks and had neurologists that TEACH at the university caring for him. I am sure students do some rotation there, but I'd guess not at that sort of level, simple things perhaps. There just really is no better place.

It saved my dogs life.


----------



## NiecieD

I had a friend's Pug had similar symptoms and it was Encephalitis. I'm glad you finally got to someone who can help diagnose. Keeping you and your little one in my thoughts.


----------



## xxcass

Really even the anorexia ? I just hope we are not treating her for the wrong thing but I truely think this is what it is


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovemychihuahua

Hope she is doing a little better today... I feel for you. She is in my prayers.


----------



## NiecieD

My friends dog had other symptoms as well (seizures etc). I dont recall her saying she had stopped eating, just the stumbling rang a bell with me. You are in a specialists hands finally (that is how my friends dog was diagnosed). The vets had no clue either. You can now go a proper course of treatment. Keep us updated.

Also, you know your baby best. Keep fighting and settle for nothing less!


----------



## doginthedesert

Have you done a full tick panel? Not just a lyme SNAP test- I mean a full tick panel from a reputable lab experienced in TBDs. Everything you have described are symptoms of tick borne diseases. You don't need to have ever seen a tick on her for her to get a tick disease, they can hop on, infect, then fall off without you noticing. Lots of vets sadly miss them, particularly in areas without a lot of ticks. My non-chi Copley had lyme and a co-infection and it took us 6 months to figure it out. He would have died if I had just let the vets of their thing and not eventually demand a tick panel. They were even ready to do exploratory surgery on him. I always say when in doubt- do a tick panel!


----------



## KittyD

doginthedesert said:


> Have you done a full tick panel? Not just a lyme SNAP test- I mean a full tick panel from a reputable lab experienced in TBDs. Everything you have described are symptoms of tick borne diseases. You don't need to have ever seen a tick on her for her to get a tick disease, they can hop on, infect, then fall off without you noticing. Lots of vets sadly miss them, particularly in areas without a lot of ticks. My non-chi Copley had lyme and a co-infection and it took us 6 months to figure it out. He would have died if I had just let the vets of their thing and not eventually demand a tick panel. They were even ready to do exploratory surgery on him. I always say when in doubt- do a tick panel!


I'm not the OP but I know what area she lives in and it's waaay out of season for ticks and they are not at all common even when it is summer time.
Lyme disease and other tick-borne diseases: Information for health professionals - Lyme Disease - Public Health Agency of Canada


----------



## doginthedesert

KittyD said:


> I'm not the OP but I know what area she lives in and it's waaay out of season for ticks and they are not at all common even when it is summer time.
> Lyme disease and other tick-borne diseases: Information for health professionals - Lyme Disease - Public Health Agency of Canada


That is exactly why my dog almost died. If I hadn't demanded a tick panel because of some strange feeling he had Copley would have died of "mysterious neurological problems" too. We don't have ticks in the las vegas valley- there were only 2 human infections in the last 5 years or something like that. We don't even have mosquitoes. When he was diagnosed it was December too. He had only left the valley once at that point and it was winter. I can't explain it. Maybe he had it for a long time and it took this long to flare up, maybe there was a tick in my mother in laws suitcase, I don't know. Maybe as my vet feels it is due to under-reporting and possible long incubation times coupled with lack of good research on TBDs- as to why dogs are not diagnosed as much as they should be.


----------



## xxcass

If I don't see an improvement with the meds ... I will ask about this how do they do a tick panel ? I have all her records and blood work how would I know if they tested her what do I look for. We have snow here and she doesn't go out of the house other then the groomers so I'm not sure 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert

xxcass said:


> If I don't see an improvement with the meds ... I will ask about this how do they do a tick panel ? I have all her records and blood work how would I know if they tested her what do I look for. We have snow here and she doesn't go out of the house other then the groomers so I'm not sure
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree it is unlikely but I think it is always worth the cost. I had to really beg for one because it is uncommon in my area- you might have to too. They draw blood and test it for tick disease antibodies basically (It is a lot more complicated than that really). Some labs are much better at it than others, I am not sure who to recommend in Canada, but I imagine just asking for a full tick panel at any vet school hospital would do it. I second what someone said earlier- don't be afraid of teaching hospitals- they actually usually are the best of the best and you get care there you can't get other places. If you have paperwork about bloodwork I am sure it would say either "tick panel" or have "titer" or "western blot" in the name. I doubt they already did it.


----------



## Lupita's mom

Thank you for keeping everyone updated on the baby! I check this thread the first thing when I get home from work to see how she is doing. I'm glad you feel more comfortable with this vet. The baby girl will surely be able to feel your relief, and that can only be good for her! Blowing kisses and sending hugs to the 2 of you and sending prayers up above!


----------



## princess_ella

doginthedesert said:


> I agree it is unlikely but I think it is always worth the cost. I had to really beg for one because it is uncommon in my area- you might have to too. They draw blood and test it for tick disease antibodies basically (It is a lot more complicated than that really). Some labs are much better at it than others, I am not sure who to recommend in Canada, but I imagine just asking for a full tick panel at any vet school hospital would do it. I second what someone said earlier- don't be afraid of teaching hospitals- they actually usually are the best of the best and you get care there you can't get other places. If you have paperwork about bloodwork I am sure it would say either "tick panel" or have "titer" or "western blot" in the name. I doubt they already did it.


Yes I agree don't be afraid of teaching hospitals if they had one here thats where i would take my two girls unforunately we don't have one close by where my mom could drive us to it in another state.


----------



## Kalisee

doginthedesert said:


> Have you done a full tick panel? Not just a lyme SNAP test- I mean a full tick panel from a reputable lab experienced in TBDs. Everything you have described are symptoms of tick borne diseases. You don't need to have ever seen a tick on her for her to get a tick disease, they can hop on, infect, then fall off without you noticing. Lots of vets sadly miss them, particularly in areas without a lot of ticks. My non-chi Copley had lyme and a co-infection and it took us 6 months to figure it out. He would have died if I had just let the vets of their thing and not eventually demand a tick panel. They were even ready to do exploratory surgery on him. I always say when in doubt- do a tick panel!


I was going to ask the same thing. Where I live there are many dogs who have the same symptoms and its due to ticks. I do not know what the disease is called in english. What doginthedesert says is what it is. Usually a tick panel is the first thing they do where I live because it is very common. Hopefully you are already on the right road to a solution and will not need to do this also. Hugs to your baby.


----------



## xxcass

There is no harm on testing for it as well you can never be too safe, I will mention it to the vet when I speak to her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and your Angel!! Hoping to hear the antibiotic treatment works.


----------



## xxcass

Thank you everyone!

Still no appetite today, and the agression continues to get worse..


----------



## TLI

Still praying for a great turnaround. xxx


----------



## xxcass

Gave her her second round of antibiotics tonight and fed her 2 syringes of baby food an the medicine to coat her tummy ... Hope by tmw she feels better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

So last night about an hour after we fed her and gave her the meds she took some meatballs and chicken from my mothers hand about 10 small pieces. She drank lots of water and this morning didnt growl when i went near her and seems to be alert today.

Will keep updating and hope that from here she just improves, one small step at a time. keeping my fingers crossed and thank you all for praying as well.


----------



## TLI

Great news!!!!  So happy to hear improvement!! Continued prayers!! xxxx


----------



## susan davis

Oh Joy!! Made my morning! Here's hoping the meds will make her feel better soon. Is she on steroids (cortisone)? If so they will make her have an appitite. Also drink more. Wonder drugs as far as inflammation goes.


----------



## Angel1210

:cheer:Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! That is the best EVER! REALLY!
I will keep up with prayers and wishes!! 

That is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## woodard2009

Oh, such wonderful news!! I know there's lots of prayers surrounding you & this baby for a full recovery. I am so happy for you both & will continue to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## xxcass

She went to her plate and ate chicken off of it on her own this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!! Gobbelled it all up so i put some more and she ate some more and then decided she was full. But she hasnt gone near her plate since before christmas!! 

I have hope  All of your prayers mean the world xo


----------



## xxcass

susan davis said:


> Oh Joy!! Made my morning! Here's hoping the meds will make her feel better soon. Is she on steroids (cortisone)? If so they will make her have an appitite. Also drink more. Wonder drugs as far as inflammation goes.


Yes she is on steroids, and i dont mind if it makes her have increased appetite as long as shes FINALLY getting food in to her i will feed her as much as she wants.

Were also giving her meds to coat her tummy since the steroids are harsh and she is so small it may upset her tummy


----------



## TLI

xxcass said:


> She went to her plate and ate chicken off of it on her own this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!! Gobbelled it all up so i put some more and she ate some more and then decided she was full. But she hasnt gone near her plate since before christmas!!
> 
> I have hope  All of your prayers mean the world xo


Woooohoooooo!!! Go baby girl!! You can do it!!! Full recovery ASAP, Angel! :love5:


----------



## Kalisee

Oh I am so happy for you! Give the neurologist a great big hug!! I will keep thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## KittyD

Thats fabulous! so perhaps the abx are working! that or the steroids! regardless I hope she continues to get better.


----------



## NiecieD

xxcass said:


> She went to her plate and ate chicken off of it on her own this afternoon!!!!!!!!!!! Gobbelled it all up so i put some more and she ate some more and then decided she was full. But she hasnt gone near her plate since before christmas!!
> 
> I have hope  All of your prayers mean the world xo



That is GREAT news! so glad to hear she is making that turn to wellness! :thumbright:

prayers to keep coming till she's fully recovered! :love1:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Such good news xx


----------



## Angelbaby

*response*

okay might sound gross but was their blood and mucus in the stool? if so it means she ate something that didn't agree with her stomach if you have trouble getting her to eat hers a trick I do when it happen to my chi, add some warm chicken broth to her food.


----------



## Angelbaby

like you said she probably has a upset little tummy my little one had this mucus and blood in stool ect and I was told to give her boiled lean ground beef and rice,as it is gentle on tummy and brings back the appetite.


----------



## KittyD

Any updates today?


----------



## xxcass

KittyD said:


> Any updates today?


Today was a good day, she actually ate two full meals on her own with just meat. She won't touch vegetables but we did not have to force feed her any baby food today . Just the steroids and abx to coat her tummy since the steroids are harsh.

Her walk is a little bit better today still has a bit of a limp. She is not falling to the right as much like she was and the head tilt seems to have gotten better. 

She's drinking lots of water , still some aggression but not as much we can touch her and go near her she just doesn't want to be picked up. The growling has subsided unless we try and pick her up. ( but I'm expecting this to be a new habit when she's comfortable as she seems to pick up new habits quickly ) 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

Angelbaby said:


> like you said she probably has a upset little tummy my little one had this mucus and blood in stool ect and I was told to give her boiled lean ground beef and rice,as it is gentle on tummy and brings back the appetite.


I'm not sure if you read the pages of all the updates and news. This is a neurological problem, and without MRI we are not positive but it is believed to be encephalitis . So we are treating her as if we know that's what it is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee

I hope you continue to have good news! This is a relief to read that she is getting stronger and stronger. You have been so patient and have worried so much, its so great that you can breathe easier now.


----------



## TLI

Please keep us posted. So happy she's improving!


----------



## Angel1210

I think about her daily! I am so glad to hear that there has been some improvement! I hope she continues down this path!


----------



## Kika's mum

I woke up this morning to find that Kika vomited all over the bed during the night. She hasn't eaten anything today as I've decided it's best to leave her on water only. She doesn't even want to go for her morning walk and I heat up the bed for her to lay on. It's very cold here, although sunny, and I'm wondering if it's normal for chis to want to stay in when it's so cold outside?


----------



## woodard2009

Kika's mum said:


> I woke up this morning to find that Kika vomited all over the bed during the night. She hasn't eaten anything today as I've decided it's best to leave her on water only. She doesn't even want to go for her morning walk and I heat up the bed for her to lay on. It's very cold here, although sunny, and I'm wondering if it's normal for chis to want to stay in when it's so cold outside?


Aw!! Sorry your little Kika is feeling bad. Yes, it is totally normal for these guys not wanting to go out when it's raining, wet or cold. Hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## woodard2009

xxcass said:


> I'm not sure if you read the pages of all the updates and news. This is a neurological problem, and without MRI we are not positive but it is believed to be encephalitis . So we are treating her as if we know that's what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so happy you are finally getting the answers you need for this baby. I give me lots of relief to hear she's doing better. Look forward to more positive updates.


----------



## Kika's mum

woodard2009 said:


> Aw!! Sorry your little Kika is feeling bad. Yes, it is totally normal for these guys not wanting to go out when it's raining, wet or cold. Hope she gets to feeling better soon.


Thank you.


----------



## NiecieD

So glad for another positive update!! Keep em coming! Take it one day at a time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass

She is going back to the vet tomorrow morning to get checked up on how the meds are doing. 

Last 2 nights she's been up all night with bloody diarrhea  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

xxcass said:


> She is going back to the vet tomorrow morning to get checked up on how the meds are doing.
> 
> Last 2 nights she's been up all night with bloody diarrhea
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Has she been tested for Parvo?


----------



## xxcass

Yes, shes been tested for everything. Its a neurological problem some inflammation of her brain :-(


----------



## Angel1210

Poor baby. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Angel1210

Is there any idea of what may have caused it?


----------



## Kika's mum

xxcass said:


> Yes, shes been tested for everything. Its a neurological problem some inflammation of her brain :-(


Poor girl. I hope she gets better soon. Let us know what happens. I'm so sorry.


----------



## KittyD

Any updates from the vet today?


----------



## princess_ella

gotch thats terrible will be praying for your doggie


----------

